# Open Tshirt Hosting (Please add your host)



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi

I am trying to compile a list of Hosts used to host Open T Shirt.

This way we might be able to get to the bottom of what works and why (or vice verca)

Just a quick post with your location and user name and Hosting company. Also if your install was successful and if you had to change anything.

If you would like to add just ONE THING you are having issues with (such as uploading fonts perhaps) this will highlight problems applicable to many.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Virginia. Inmotion Hosting. Flawless install. I am yet to find an issue. Other then when I uploaded my logo for the setup I hade to go to the install directory and change the name of my uploaded logo to logo.png manually.


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

Nebraska. Hawk Host. I had to have my folder named install for it to recognize it. Then I was able to change it and shorten it. Otherwise it installed fine. I was able to upload the fonts & clip art. I tried to upload my own font (both files) I can see them when I try to deinstalled a t-shirt in the options, but if I choose them the shirt is blank.


----------



## wickedtee (Oct 27, 2013)

https://opentshirtshosting.com/


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

minorcreations said:


> Nebraska. Hawk Host. I had to have my folder named install for it to recognize it. Then I was able to change it and shorten it. Otherwise it installed fine. I was able to upload the fonts & clip art. I tried to upload my own font (both files) I can see them when I try to deinstalled a t-shirt in the options, but if I choose them the shirt is blank.


Yeah I think thats why the thread dies a bit. 
many users are seeing the value in open T shirts hosting.

I myself did not even try it as I was happy with mine until I saw the speed others were getting!

I then saw the control panel and heard rumors for the future and I think many people will be switching to OTH soon.

Regards Andy T


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

I use hosting.whatsolutiondouneed.com 
and can confirm it works on their hosting. 
If anyone needs help with installation on this hosting, let me know.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Is website management done on the front end (drag and drop style) like wix, or weebly or that sort..?
looking for any demo's that show how this would be done.

We can not email [email protected] since making the purchase. $199 + 29.95 +45.00 template.
with our ...russellpro.ca email through BellCanadaHosting , (which controls half the emails of this entire country).. 
They say I need to switch host or call them by phone (phone tag)..
so I wonder if that would create trouble for our clients as well trying to email us? If we switch.
First time somebody can't get our emails.. they get kicked back.
What's up with that.. feels like red flag ? Are they legit?


----------

